# Review: Ochstin 6050G



## Bill.kgr (Aug 1, 2017)

The watch was purchased from AliExpress for $16.99, so as you can imagine my expectations were low.
After receiving the watch and having used it for some time, it turns out that the watch is superb considering 
its aggressive pricing...!

Case
The diameter of the case is 41mm, while its thickens is 10mm.
In my opinion, the dimensions are excellent for most people's wrists. The watch sits very comfortably 
on the wrist and should be a great daily beater.
Material-wise, the case is made out of stainless steel and has a glossy black coating.




























Dial
The watch's dial is probably the number one reason why I bought the watch.
The black and white contrast enhanced by the red detailes make it look very appealing. 
As with the most chronograph watches, there is an 24-hour, a minute and a second dial. 
I found myself to really like the placing of the date display.
Lastly, it is worth noting that all the big white elements of the dial are fluorescent.



















Strap
The watch arrived with a black leather strap.
Overall, the quality of the strap seems good and the stiching seems strong and well made.
Its 20mm width feels great on the wrist. I believe that I will be replacing the strap with a nato one, just because I feel that it will match the character of the watch better.



















Overall, I am very pleased with the quality of the watch.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Bill.kgr (Aug 1, 2017)

Karrusel said:


>


 What is this supposed to mean?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bill.kgr said:


> What is this supposed to mean?


 I'll have a stab at explaining it for you. Roughly translated, it means "here we go again" and it refers to the fact that we get quite a lot of people joining the forum with the sole purpose of gaining free advertising for their products. Not saying this is what you have done, but you didn't even introduce yourself in the section helpfully entitled "Introduce Yourself", instead you chose to write a detailed and glowing review of a watch, complete with links and photos from the seller, which are also not permitted. If you had bothered reading the terms and rules of the forum, you would have found the following:

*"No advertising of products or services, or any other thing, is permitted unless sanctioned by the Admin team. Links to or URLs for commercial or other sites selling watches or watch related items are not permitted. Images linked from commercial sites will also be removed at the Admin team's discretion".*

I hope that helps mate :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Go for it Davey! Go for it! :bash:


----------



## Bill.kgr (Aug 1, 2017)

Davey P said:


> I'll have a stab at explaining it for you. Roughly translated, it means "here we go again" and it refers to the fact that we get quite a lot of people joining the forum with the sole purpose of gaining free advertising for their products. Not saying this is what you have done, but you didn't even introduce yourself in the section helpfully entitled "Introduce Yourself", instead you chose to write a detailed and glowing review of a watch, complete with links and photos from the seller, which are also not permitted. If you had bothered reading the terms and rules of the forum, you would have found the following:
> 
> *"No advertising of products or services, or any other thing, is permitted unless sanctioned by the Admin team. Links to or URLs for commercial or other sites selling watches or watch related items are not permitted. Images linked from commercial sites will also be removed at the Admin team's discretion".*
> 
> I hope that helps mate :thumbsup:


 Hello Davey,
I wish the product I was reviewing was my own product, but that's not the case. I can even send you a copy of the original AliExpress invoice if you don't believe me. 
I just happened to buy my first couple of watches out of china and thought I would just post a simple review of them.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Hooray, another Chinese Cheapie for me to look at... Oh dear, perhaps not as exciting as I had hoped. Haven't heard of that brand though - mind you, given the never-ending imagination of the Chinese for inventing new brand names, that is perhaps not surprising.

The problem with this watch is that, as I have indicated, it falls within a category stuffed with very similar watches at very similar prices and says nothing interesting or new. Sorry if I sound rude, but I really don't mean it and I can back this up by my "pedigree" of having written many topics on here about cheap Chinese watches.


----------



## Bill.kgr (Aug 1, 2017)

> Hooray, another Chinese Cheapie for me to look at... Oh dear, perhaps not as exciting as I had hoped. Haven't heard of that brand though - mind you, given the never-ending imagination of the Chinese for inventing new brand names, that is perhaps not surprising.
> 
> The problem with this watch is that, as I have indicated, it falls within a category stuffed with very similar watches at very similar prices and says nothing interesting or new. Sorry if I sound rude, but I really don't mean it and I can back this up by my "pedigree" of having written many topics on here about cheap Chinese watches.


 Indeed there are multiple watches on this price category. The only thing that sought my attention to it is its non-regular appearance (maybe its due to the fonts being used?)


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I'll have a stab at explaining it for you. Roughly translated, it means "here we go again" and it refers to the fact that we get quite a lot of people joining the forum with the sole purpose of gaining free advertising for their products. Not saying this is what you have done, but you didn't even introduce yourself in the section helpfully entitled "Introduce Yourself", instead you chose to write a detailed and glowing review of a watch, complete with links and photos from the seller, which are also not permitted. If you had bothered reading the terms and rules of the forum, you would have found the following:
> 
> *"No advertising of products or services, or any other thing, is permitted unless sanctioned by the Admin team. Links to or URLs for commercial or other sites selling watches or watch related items are not permitted. Images linked from commercial sites will also be removed at the Admin team's discretion".*
> 
> I hope that helps mate :thumbsup:


 Excellent! :thumbs_up:

How about a new name for Davey. Like, Davey the Doorman? :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Robden said:


> Excellent! :thumbs_up:
> 
> How about a new name for Davey. Like, Davey the Doorman? :biggrin:


 Sorry Rob, your name's not down here, so you can't come in........ :tongue:










:biggrin:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Sorry Rob, your name's not down here, so you can't come in........ :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "But! But!" I've got ID, my bus-pass. Which I need, incidentally, when buying alcohol at the supermarket.


----------



## Bill.kgr (Aug 1, 2017)

Guys, time for a little update  
I just received a 20mm Nato strap that I had ordered for the watch. I decided to go with a military theme so I got a a dark green colored one.
Here are some photos of the strap:


----------



## Shirin M (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi Bill,

This is such a detailed review. I loved it. Also, can you provide another review of any of the other branded smart watches ? It is my boyfriend's birthday next month and he is really into smart-watches. However. there are so many options available on the net and I am really confused about what to buy. Also, the price range is really fluctuating from USD 200 to USD 1000. My budget can maximum extend to USD 275. Can you suggest a good watch at that price? It would be great if you can review about its making, features, and whether I can engrave any message on that?

Your help is appreciated on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

It's very nice looking.

The thing I've come to learn with these cheap Chinese junkers is that if you stick with quartz you'll be just fine, but mechanicals are a crap shoot and more often than not an absolute piece of junk.


----------

